# Can't Decide on a new tool bag, INPUT PLEASE!!



## Doug584 (Jan 24, 2013)

I am currently using a CLC 1530 (23" 43 Pocket open style bag). I normally keep my bag on my cart, but occasionally i have to travel to our other St. Louis sites. So I bought a small foldable hand truck for easier transport. This is still a great bag, but i am starting to have issues with others "borrowing" my tools. I have found two replacements bags that i would like to of your input on. If anyone personally owns these bags let me know how you like them.

This is what I am using now...
http://www.goclc.com/products/Work-Gear-Softside-Tool-Carriers-Bags-Backpacks/1530

Alternative #1 - Klein Tradesman Pro Organizer Extreme
http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Product/55417-18
(Here is a video that gives a better look)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4R6ERXaY70

Alternative #2 - Veto Pro Pac Tech LC
http://www.vetopropac.com/products/tech-lc
(Here is a video that gives a better look)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXGbEEYdi50&feature=player_embedded


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

I like my Veto and by the reviews I'd say a lot of others do too!:thumbup:


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

My vote goes to the Veto bags as well...

Frank


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Veto hands down.

I have a Veto for everyday, and the Klein for my less often used tools.

The tools are much easier to reach from the "side" in the Veto
than from the "top" from the Klein.

Klein tape loop sucks too. Hole inside the tape needs to be big
- mine fits japwrap but not 3M tapes. I complained to Klein and
they said they would work on it -- don't know if they changed it.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Veto make a great toolbag, I keep my non pouch handtools, 18v impact, drill and charger, drill index, holesaws, hacksaw, laser, driver bits etc in a Veto XXL-F.


----------



## Oldschoolrotary (Sep 27, 2012)

I've been lurking on the site for some time now just reading but I figured I would chime in on this thread. I have the klein bag you posted about and I love it. It holds a ton of stuff and is very well put together. I work at a hospital and sometimes do 6-7 small different type jobs a day so I have to have a large variety of stuff on hand at any given time. You can also remove the center section if you need less pockets and move space in the bag for bigger items.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got 6 Veto bags and as an electrician, I think the best is the Tech LC with an MB on the outside for meters and a few other things. It carries my 18V impact, M12 driver plus all my hand tools, bits, blades and more. Best bag ever.


----------



## Genesis98 (Jan 11, 2011)

I agree with SteveO, I have bought the LC, XL and XXL and all top notch bags. Looking at getting a Tech LC and MB Next.


----------



## case320 (Mar 4, 2009)

My vote is also the Veto. After all the good reviews on this site, I found a used one on ebay.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Any Veto! They are all better than anything else out there. I have 7!


----------



## RY3 (Apr 6, 2011)

The best bag holds everything! Its heavy when its full but saves trips to truck. Lifetime warranty I've returned two and they will send a brand new one or give your money back. When I bought my first one they were 60$ now its 100$ still way worth it! I have two so I have one when I return the other. 

http://m.duluthtrading.com/store/product/tool-bag-big-house-tool-bag-22201.aspx


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

clc all the way


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like my occidental leather bag 


http://www.bestbelt.com/product.php?sku=5585&type=


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Veto here, I love mine.

The Klein bag looks decent though, I bet it's a lot cheaper too.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

x10 for any of the Veto bags


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Also Veto here.

_SteveO, _I've been eyeballing the their MB pouch. What do you think of that so far? I think I saw pictures of a parts-box inside it, does it come with that?


----------



## Dead Roman (Jul 7, 2011)

30$ dewalt bag.


----------



## FanelliBT (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone know if the Veto MB will fit the fluke 1587?


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

FanelliBT said:


> Does anyone know if the Veto MB will fit the fluke 1587?


Fits fine:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Big John said:


> Also Veto here.
> 
> SteveO, I've been eyeballing the their MB pouch. What do you think of that so far? I think I saw pictures of a parts-box inside it, does it come with that?


Doesn't come with a parts box. Just got mine.

X100 for Veto, best bags I have owned.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Veto. The plastic bottoms and the velcro to hold the shoulder straps are maybe some of the simplest but great features on tool bags. I doubt I'll ever go back to CLC or anything else.










Must get an XL for my electronics stuff, an XLT for my laptop and a MB now :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Veto. The plastic bottoms and the velcro to hold the shoulder straps are maybe some of the simplest but great features on tool bags. I doubt I'll ever go back to CLC or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jlarson? Do you put in sprinkler systems?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

We work on the occasional evapotranspiration bed (poop sprinkler system) here and there. :laughing:

I can plumb a mean lawn sprinkler system too though, if you don't mind it looking like part of a refinery or chemical plant.


----------



## monitormix (Aug 23, 2008)

Veto XL, LC, and XLT here. Love them.


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

monitormix said:


> Veto XL, LC, and XLT here. Love them.


Great bags indeed....I have the XL, Tech LC , LT , 5 MB,s and a TP3...

Looking forward to the Veto Back Pac landing down under...;-)

Frank


----------



## Frank Mc (Nov 7, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Veto. The plastic bottoms and the velcro to hold the shoulder straps are maybe some of the simplest but great features on tool bags. I doubt I'll ever go back to CLC or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jlarson

The newer bags now dont use velcro to hold the shoulder strap...The shoulder strap has a clip on it to latch to the bag....If you are just using the laptop bag for computer and accessories only i would suggest the LT bag.....The MB bags are great little bags...For electronics stuff i think maybe the Tech LC bag might be better..??

Frank


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Jlarson said:


> Veto. The plastic bottoms and the velcro to hold the shoulder straps are maybe some of the simplest but great features on tool bags. I doubt I'll ever go back to CLC or anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see Veto have been reading this thread and posting the pictures of their products and comments on their Facebook page... Throw em some freebies for the free advertising aye?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Frank Mc said:


> For electronics stuff i think maybe the Tech LC bag might be better..??


An XL will fill up quick. A few soldering irons, solder stuff, little heat gun and heat shrink, hex and torx keys, screwdrivers and nut drivers, tool rolls with pliers, 1/4" drive stuff and sockets, some gearwrenches.


----------



## Doug584 (Jan 24, 2013)

So i purchased the Veto Pro Pac Tech LC. Everyone was right, it is a great bag. But i can't fit all my tools. I also have a small back pocket pouch that i like to keep stocked, and once i had all my other tools in there, i didn't have any room for it. So reluctantly i decided to return the bag to amazon. I'm trying to decide if i buy the bigger Veto XL or the Klein bag. I wish Veto would make a larger Tech bag, like the XL. That would be great.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

Doug584 said:


> So i purchased the Veto Pro Pac Tech LC. Everyone was right, it is a great bag. But i can't fit all my tools. I also have a small back pocket pouch that i like to keep stocked, and once i had all my other tools in there, i didn't have any room for it. So reluctantly i decided to return the bag to amazon. I'm trying to decide if i buy the bigger Veto XL or the Klein bag. I wish Veto would make a larger Tech bag, like the XL. That would be great.


I was in the same boat. It would be nice to have one bag for everything but I have way too many tools. I keep my service call gear and main tools in my Veto Tech LC.
I purchased the XL for everything else and swap out the small stuff as I need it. 
I actually got the Makita 12v mini impact/ drill combo and now I have a a perfect service call kit in my Tech LC!


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Doug584 said:


> So i purchased the Veto Pro Pac Tech LC. Everyone was right, it is a great bag. But i can't fit all my tools. I also have a small back pocket pouch that i like to keep stocked, and once i had all my other tools in there, i didn't have any room for it. So reluctantly i decided to return the bag to amazon. I'm trying to decide if i buy the bigger Veto XL or the Klein bag. I wish Veto would make a larger Tech bag, like the XL. That would be great.


They do! They have a tech xl that is sweet!


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres some pics if this helps.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Veto is garbage and id never use one of their bags...unless someone from veto was reading this and wanted to try and change my mind with some complimentary [email protected]


----------



## Lighting Bolt (Dec 2, 2011)

First there was the artist, then the critic. LOL - I've got a garage sale leather pouch, has no manufacturer on it. Had it for years. I'll upload a photo later.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Doug584 said:


> I I'm trying to decide if i buy the bigger Veto XL.


That sucks, I think my XL is too big and want a Tech LC lol


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

beartp515 said:


> They do! They have a tech xl that is sweet!


I think I have the same problem with the Tech LC being too small. I can't find a Tech XL on their site. Do you have a link?


----------



## jay_bolton (Feb 26, 2009)

UncleMike said:


> I think I have the same problem with the Tech LC being too small. I can't find a Tech XL on their site. Do you have a link?


 http://www.vetopropac.com/products/model-xlt


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Big John said:


> Also Veto here.
> 
> _SteveO, _I've been eyeballing the their MB pouch. What do you think of that so far? I think I saw pictures of a parts-box inside it, does it come with that?


Sorry, I missed your post.

It doesn't come with a parts bin but you could stuff one inside. I use mine for a meter, circuit tracer and a few other tools. It's a good bag, and gives you a little more capacity in the main bag for drills if your meters are in the MB. 

For parts, I have one of those 2 tiered organizers from Home Depot that stays in the back of the truck. I used to keep a bin in my XLT but for the most part, I usually only take my Tech LC with me now. The other bags stay at home or in the truck.


----------



## joemerican (Feb 28, 2012)

clc small electrician bag with a tool pouch. have never worked as fast in my life until I strapped that Klein tool pouch on, thinking about going grandad and getting some suspenders!


----------



## Itsonlywes (Sep 23, 2012)

I personally like the Clc back pack. I actually have a husky rolling bag now it's great but doesn't fit in most gang boxes with every one else's stuff


----------



## adamv7010 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have had several clc bags from lowes...but 2 most recent are the veto ot-lc which wasnt bad at all...

Now I'm using the Klein bag you listed...mine was 75$ at mayer


----------



## joemerican (Feb 28, 2012)

I have the clc backpack, tools were sticking into my back and I found it uncomfortable and annoying to have to unzip for tools


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

Im about to pull the trigger on 1 of the veto bags. Problem is i cant decide which 1 is best for me!

Xl: fits those long 8 inch screwdrivers
Xxl: dont see it holding those screw drivers very well, but that compartment is perfect for my drill and my hacksaw that i dont c fitting in the xl.

Can anyone share some input?
Should i bite the bullet and go for the bigger bag or will the xl fit my bigger items?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I've got the XXL, and my main gripes are that it won't hold long screwdrivers and files in the pockets and it's a mighty heavy bag to tote around. If I remember right, an 8" file is pretty much the biggest I can get standing up in the pockets.

I think in your case I'd go with one of the smaller, taller, tech series bags if you're gonna be working out of it every day.

As an aside, I purchased this one this afternoon for $45:








I think I'm gonna make it my new grab-n-go bag.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

johnv said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on 1 of the veto bags. Problem is i cant decide which 1 is best for me!
> 
> Xl: fits those long 8 inch screwdrivers
> Xxl: dont see it holding those screw drivers very well, but that compartment is perfect for my drill and my hacksaw that i dont c fitting in the xl.
> ...


Try the Tech XL. It will hold your tall screwdrivers and there is space for a drill or something else.


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

Those tech bags are pretty nice for sure.
I keep changing bags and its getting annoying.
I mean like most people on here im quite the tool whore lol

My biggest problem is that i work out of my bag to limit the weight in my belt. 
I currently have that dewalt 16" contractor bag.
I dont always have time to sit there and place each tool after i use them so like most i just throw it in that big open zipper top.
When it comes time to use that tool again its burried under my drill and other items. 
I like to keep organized


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

Do u guys mean the XLT bag? I dont c the tech xl


----------



## The Motts (Sep 23, 2009)

Big John said:


> As an aside, I purchased this one this afternoon for $45:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get it?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

The Motts said:


> Where did you get it?


 I checked to see who their local dealers were, and there was an HVAC supply house here that had it.

Amazon sells it for the same price, but they wanted like a month for delivery.


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

This is what im dealing with. Pretty sure its a familiar sight.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

johnv said:


> This is what im dealing with. Pretty sure its a familiar sight.
> 
> View attachment 23220


What's wrong with that?? (Good taste in tools by the way):thumbup:


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

johnv said:


> Im about to pull the trigger on 1 of the veto bags. Problem is i cant decide which 1 is best for me!
> 
> Xl: fits those long 8 inch screwdrivers
> Xxl: dont see it holding those screw drivers very well, but that compartment is perfect for my drill and my hacksaw that i dont c fitting in the xl.
> ...


I've got 3 Veto bags on hand here right now - the XL, LC, and Tech LC. The XL is taller than both the LC and XL - at least 1" taller on the inside.

The pockets on the XL are more uniformly sized than the LC and Tech LC - 2" wide for the tall/narrow pockets along the center rib, and 4" wide for the shorter pockets. In contrast, the tall/narrow pockets on the LC and Tech LC vary from 1-1/2" wide to 2-1/2" wide, and shorter pockets range from 3-1/2" wide to 4-1/2" wide.

I also found that the tall/narrow pockets on the Tech LC don't reach the bottom of the bag, and my FatMax jab saw, that fits okay in the tall/narrow pockets on the LC, keeps me from being able to zip the bag closed on the Tech LC, unless I store it between the pockets (see pics).

Finally, on the Tech LC, the stretchiness of the neoprene pockets on the meter side may be good for meters, I think they'll be too easily damaged by anything sharp.



johnv said:


> Do u guys mean the XLT bag? I dont c the tech xl


I saw a reference to a Tech XL bag earlier, but when I asked about it, the link provided was for the XLT (or T-XLT as it says on the side of the bag on their web site). As far as I can tell, there is no such thing as a "Tech XL", though that name would easily work for the XLT bag.


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

Thx for the input 

Whst bout the xxl?

YeAh im an apprentice 3rd year (montreal) n i have more/better tools than most journeyman here


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

What a mess,


----------



## UncleMike (Jan 2, 2013)

I have to add something here...

I sent Veto Pro Pac an email asking if the variation in pocket sizes on the LC and Tech LC were normal, or if there was normal, or if possibly I had a "bad" one. This was at 7pm eastern time - after business hours for both me and Veto headquarters. At 11:30am the next day (today), I got a call from Roger Brouard (founder of Veto Pro Pac). In these days of canned email responses, automated voicemail trees, and clueless support reps, I was pleasantly surprised (almost shocked) to get this call. Unfortunately I couldn't answer the call, and he left his name and call back number on my voicemail. When I called back, I found that the number he left was his cell phone number!  He seemed like a really cool, down to earth guy, and I actually spent 25 minutes on the phone with him, learning his work history and motivation behind the Veto bags, and telling him about me a little bit.

I really can't say enough good things about the Veto bags, that phone call, or Roger Brouard himself. After seeing the bags first hand, and knowing that this is the kind of guy who's behind the bags, I have no reservations about their price, the company, or recommending them to anyone. :thumbup:


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

the veto praise in this thread has been awesome. i know what i'll be trying to get for my brithday this year.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I think I see a Veto in my future.


----------



## beartp515 (Oct 25, 2009)

This is what I was referring to. I forgot they changed the name.

http://www.vetopropac.com/products/model-xlt

Great bag.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I think I see a Veto in my future.


 I would open a main vein if I had to work out of that bag.

This is one side of the XXL-F:


----------



## johnv (Feb 9, 2010)

Wats thr other side look like


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Big John said:


> I would open a main vein if I had to work out of that bag.
> 
> This is one side of the XXL-F:


I use to use a tool bucket, but when I worked in NH for 3 weeks, the bucket wasn't convenient as luggage, so I used that tool bag combined with my tool pouch. I have decided the bucket sucks, and a more organized tool bag makes waaay more sense. I think a Veto Tech-LC combined with my tool pouch is in my future for sure. 

It makes it fun when you reach in there for tools and then remember there is a drywall saw in there. Keeps ya on your toes :laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I just noticed that bag apparently says "Sawz-Everything" :laughing:


johnv said:


> Whats the other side look like?


 Just open space with no compartments. But there's enough room for a couple hammers, tamper-driver set, wrench roll-up to 1 1/8", meter case, 20 piece socket set, and some assorted other stuff.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> I think I see a Veto in my future.


Why is there a pant-less dude standing to your right?


----------



## willie838 (Jan 31, 2013)

reminds me of my boss' dewalt bag.

it's just unusable. Doing a job today he just turned it over and dumped out 100+ bits and blades. 

he's crazy fast in motion but never takes the time to clean up his stuff. i can't work like that- you lose so much time looking for a 5/16 socket or whatever that it just becomes a wash since i'm slower on the work end.


----------



## Clintmiljavac (Aug 18, 2011)

I bought a dead on brand pouch n love the pockets and so also have a Klein pouch attached to it that holds my meter and other day to day things. I have tried 4 or 5 so far though and really like this set up


----------

